# Best Live Bait for Summer Pike in NY



## Stebraul (Jan 10, 2010)

I read about some great baits including large minnows, Yellow Perch, Baby Bass, Sunfish, Baby Crappies, and I was just wondering what bait you have used or suggest. I know it's a little early in the year but I need to get my rod/reel combos set, line put on, areas to fish, and all that crap I just need to know whats the best live or dead bait for using to catch Pike and whatever it is please tell me the best way to go about getting them whether it's buying them or catching them yourselves.

Stebraul


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get your hands on frozen smelt and you will be set. Herring also work but not as good.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

suckers


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Check the regulations in your state, using other game fish as bait is illeagal in most places, but I do not know about NY. I dont use live bait for musky often, but suckers would probably be my choice as well.


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Use live suckers if you can find`em.6-8"are a good choice.You can catch them but you must use them in the SAME body of water because of our problem with vhs.If you buy them MAKE sure you get that reciept to show where/and when they were bought.NYS law!!Also i would not be caught sticking a hook into a bass and dangling him under a bobber.Stick to the suckers and golden shiners(you`ll have to search around for good bait).Davenports on the south end of sodus bay has big shiners(call first)and a small bait shop off of culver in rochester has suckers.If you want big ones you pay the pound.It`s pricey but worth it.I use suckers only in the spring on conesus lake for pike while casting i hang one over the side with a quickstrike or large circle hook.Once musky opens in june game over i switch gears.I do not use live bait for skees!!!Dead smelt work good in spring(what i hear)as would hearing/ciscoe.These you can mail order(red lable).Anyhow check with DEC for further bait restrictions.Let go what you do not intend to clean and take a picture insted.I eat my share of pike(mmm....mmm good) but I let the big ones go and use quickstrike or circles to increase release rates and reduce mortality.
Bob S(wayne co.)


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

or car bodies, old tires, or maybe even a small child


----------

